# Có nên sử dụng dịch vụ xe tải chở hàng thuê Hà Nội không?



## thienlongk (6 Tháng mười hai 2021)

*ChuyenNhaMoi là một đơn vị chuyên cung cấp dịch vụ xe tải chở hàng thuê Hà Nội siêu tốc và uy tín. Chúng tôi nhận được sự yêu mến, tin tưởng của rất nhiều quý khách hàng tại Hà Nội và vùng phụ cận. Dưới đây chính là 6 lý do giúp ChuyenNhaMoi được người dùng yêu mến, tin dùng như vậy.*


*1. Tư vấn đúng dựa trên nhu cầu của khách hàng.*​Với mỗi một khách hàng sẽ có nhu cầu sử dụng những dịch vụ không giống nhau. Và dựa trên nhu cầu cụ thể của từng khách hàng, chúng tôi tư vấn sao cho phù hợp nhất.

Chúng tôi tư vấn cho bạn chọn lựa loại xe taxi tải có tải trọng phù hợp với nhu cầu. Cùng với đó là số lượng nhân viên bốc dỡ hàng hóa (nếu có yêu cầu) sao cho thích hợp. Hay như phương án về thời gian, quãng được vận chuyển… sao cho thích hợp nhất.

*2. Đội ngũ nhân viên nhiệt tình, thân thiện làm việc nhanh chóng, an toàn*​Chúng tôi luôn đã xây dựng đội ngũ nhân làm việc tận tâm, nhiệt tình với khách hàng. Bên cạnh đó, các nhân viên tư đều được tuyển chọn hết sức kỹ lưỡng và bài bản. 

Trước khi làm việc, đôi nhũ nhân viên của chúng tôi đều trải qua quá trình đào tạo chuyên nghiệp. Đó không chỉ là về vấn đề chuyên môn cũng mà còn cả đạo đức nghề nghiệp. Nhờ đó sẽ giúp cho việc thực hiện công việc được diễn nhanh chóng và an toàn nhất.

*3. Các gói dịch vụ đa dạng *​Như đã nói, nhu cầu sử dụng dịch vụ của mỗi khách hàng là hoàn toàn không giống nhau. Do đó để đáp ứng nhu cầu này, ChuyenNhaMoi đã có những gói dịch vụ nhằm đáp ứng tối nhất các nhu cầu của quý khách hàng.

Chẳng hạn một số gói dịch vụ thuê xe tải chở hàng theo chuyến, theo ngày, nội tỉnh, ngoại tỉnh… Tuy nhiên, dù là gói nào thì cũng vẫn có hợp đồng chi tiết, minh bạch, điều khoản rõ ràng. Qua đó sẽ góp phần bảo vệ quyền lợi tối đa cho quý khách hàng cũng như chính ChuyenNhaMoi.

*4. Trang bị hệ thống xe đủ loại tải trọng*​Là một đơn vị chuyên cung cấp dịch vụ xe tải chở hàng thuê Hà Nội uy tín, tin cậy. ChuyenNhaMoi đã trang bị đầy đủ các loại xe với tải trọng từ 5 tạ cho đến đến 5 tấn.

Với những xe Taxi tải mới 100%, cùng thùng xe hết sức rộng rãi sạch sẽ và chắc chắn. Nhờ đó sẽ giúp cho việc vận chuyển hàng hóa được nhanh chóng, an toàn và thuận tiện nhất.







*5. Quy trình vận tải chuyên nghiệp, bài bản*​Dịch vụ dịch vụ xe tải chở hàng thuê Hà Nội của ChuyenNhaMoi được xây dựng với quy trình chuyên nghiệp, và bài bản. Cụ thể quy trình đó bao gồm các bước như:

– Tiếp nhận yêu cầu và tư vấn cho khách hàng

– Chọn dịch vụ, xe phù hợp cho từng khách hàng

– Ký kết hợp đồng chi tiết

– Điều xe đúng thời gian, loại xe như trong hợp đồng

– Tháo dỡ, đóng gói hàng hóa đồ đạc

– Giao hàng đúng địa điểm, tiến độ yêu cầu

Tất cả những bước trong quy trình trên đều nhằm đảm bảo công việc được nhanh chóng, an toàn. Đảm bảo cho công việc của quý khách hàng được diễn ra suôn sẻ nhất. 

*6. Báo giá dịch vụ xe tải chở hàng thuê Hà Nội chi tiết, chính xác*​Giá thành luôn là vấn đề quan tâm của bất cứ ai khi mua hàng hay sử dụng dịch vụ nào. ChuyenNhaMoi mang đến người dùng dịch vụ cho thuê xe taxi tải với mức giá thành rất cạnh tranh. Qua đó sẽ có thể giúp cho quý khách hàng tiết kiệm chi phí một cách tối đa nhất.

Quý khách hàng sẽ chỉ cần trả chi phí hai bên đã thỏa thuận và ký kết trong hợp đồng. Chúng tôi xin cam kết sẽ không phát sinh thêm chi phí ngoài hợp đồng đã được ký kết.

*7. Đảm bảo an toàn tuyệt đối*​Như đã nói, trước khi tiến hành vận chuyển hai bên sẽ ký kết hợp đồng hợp pháp. Với những điều khoản rõ ràng và có tính pháp lý sẽ giúp bảo vệ quyền lợi của khách hàng.

Nếu không may hàng hóa của quý khách hàng bị thất lạc, mất mát hay hư hỏng sau vận chuyển,… ChuyenNhaMoi xin cam kết sẽ thực hiện bồi thường 100% giá trị tài sản của bạn (tính tại thời điểm vận chuyển). Vì vậy các bạn hoàn toàn yên tâm khi chọn lựa sử dụng dịch vụ của ChuyenNhaMoi nhé.

Nếu bạn cần thuê dịch vụ xe tải chở hàng thuê Hà Nội để chuyển nhà, chuyển văn phòng… Bạn hãy liên hệ ngay với ChuyenNhaMoi để được chúng tôi tư vấn, phục vụ tận tình, chu đáo nhất.


----------



## lopxehaitrieu (13 Tháng năm 2022)

Chúc chủ thớt có nhiều khách hàng gọi


----------

